# Using Bark to get clients?



## Luis Carrasquel (Jan 8, 2018)

Hello everyone, I'm receiving almost 2 emails a day (spammy I know :Hungover) from this company call Bark (dot com) that they suppose to find you new clients leads in your local area, now my question is: Have you ever use it? Do you recommend it? 

Thank you very much for your help


----------



## Jelevents (Mar 9, 2016)

Hi I've tried contacting clients but after paying the fee but never got any work as the "client" always said they'd already found a walker, even though I rang the day the advert went live!
I still get 2/3 per day but don't need them now as I'm full but if you ignore them they usually resend with a free lead.
I've found Tailster much better, got loads of work through them and everything is clear, transparent and has genuine customers.


----------

